# Pots..Orange, Zebra and Cedar



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 2, 2013)

Glass over acrylic Osage

Slate over glass Cedar

Ceramic over glass Zebra

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/e2f794bc-5851-4613-a279-56d532393723_zpse82f5e73.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/3potsfront_zpsef0d2a56.jpg


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice looking calls


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking good. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice, I really like the Zebra/ceramic.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 3, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> Nice looking calls



2 of em from you Dave


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice looking pots!


----------

